# ACS Review or Appeal



## ramprasath (Jul 18, 2013)

I got my ACS assessment letter today and bit disappointed after seeing the result. 

This is my second assessment with ACS because former one is more than 2 years. 

1) I had issues while uploading the documents because ACS site upgrade and contacted ACS through email. They advised me go ahead and submit the application then send the required documents in email . I followed the same steps. Even ACS team acknowledged that they make the amends in application. 

But in result letter, it is mentioned that "employment is not suitable. 
Not assessable because of insufficient documentation". 

2) In 2014, assessment letter , my eligible employment would be after December 2012. But, in current letter, employment would be valid only after November 2013.

Both the times, i applied under same ANZSCO code. My education is assessed as major in computing both times . Not sure why they have deducted another year right now. 

it's really frustrating because submitted all the required documents and getting negative results. 

Friends, need your inputs : Really i need some points for my employment experience. 

Do i need go for review or appeal ? At least in appeal , i can get my money back.


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

ramprasath said:


> I got my ACS assessment letter today and bit disappointed after seeing the result.
> 
> This is my second assessment with ACS because former one is more than 2 years.
> 
> ...


Hello,
How many years they deducted from you?


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

can you please share the timeline 

Year of completion of Engineering :

Employment1 start and end dates:

Employment2 start and end dates:

Employment3 start and end dates:
.
.
.

I had similar case, my current job was not assessed because of insufficient documents, i dropped them an email and they explained me in details what was missing. I made corrections and applied for review and got Positive result.

In my case they deducted 4 years if i see but they explained that they take last 10 years from the day you apply or the latest job hence they considered last 10 years minus 2 years (i have total of 12 years of experience).

I personally believe it is unnecessary and ambiguous but what can we do !!!


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

jalalkhan said:


> Hello,
> How many years they deducted from you?


why are you preparing for IELTS any specific reason, why not PTE ??


----------



## ramprasath (Jul 18, 2013)

Completed my bachelor in 2008 April and started work in November 2008. 

During first assessment they deducted 4 years and gave the result as employment after December 2012 can be considered" .

Right now they deducted 5 years and gave the result as employment after November 2013 can be considered" .


----------



## ramprasath (Jul 18, 2013)

jalalkhan said:


> Hello,
> How many years they deducted from you?





Subhash Bohra said:


> can you please share the timeline
> 
> Year of completion of Engineering :
> 
> ...



2008 year of completion 

Employer 1 
11/2008 through 06/2012 india 
07/2012 through 06/2015 USA

Employer 2 
07/2015 till now USA 

Subhash, What kind of mistakes did you correct it ? All my employment letters are in the form that they requested it. It seems like simply they didn't look at the emails that i sent. If the problem with their website, how can they assess without going through emails?


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

ramprasath said:


> 2008 year of completion
> 
> Employer 1
> 11/2008 through 06/2012 india
> ...



was your bachelor in a different discipline and currently, you are working in the different area ?? I think apart from that there is no reason to deduct 4 years as you have less than 10 years of total exp. 

In my current employment, i got SD from a colleague and in SD one line was missing that the person who provided SD is my colleague and working with the same organization since so and so dates 

That one line was missing and it cost me INR 20 K :Cry: i corrected that and applied for review and all done !!


----------



## ramprasath (Jul 18, 2013)

Subhash Bohra said:


> was your bachelor in a different discipline and currently, you are working in the different area ?? I think apart from that there is no reason to deduct 4 years as you have less than 10 years of total exp.
> 
> In my current employment, i got SD from a colleague and in SD one line was missing that the person who provided SD is my colleague and working with the same organization since so and so dates
> 
> That one line was missing and it cost me INR 20 K :Cry: i corrected that and applied for review and all done !!


Yes Subhash. My did bachelors in Electrical engineering and working in IT field. 
So, 4 years deduction would be fine and the deducted only 4 years in 2014.
But now the problem is they have deducted 5 years . That's what i am not getting in. Clearly there is a discrepancy in years deduction between 
2014 and 2017 assessments . How can i inform this to them.


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> why are you preparing for IELTS any specific reason, why not PTE ??


PTE is not here in Pakistan.


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

ramprasath said:


> Yes Subhash. My did bachelors in Electrical engineering and working in IT field.
> So, 4 years deduction would be fine and the deducted only 4 years in 2014.
> But now the problem is they have deducted 5 years . That's what i am not getting in. Clearly there is a discrepancy in years deduction between
> 2014 and 2017 assessments . How can i inform this to them.



why 4 years is fine, will ACS assess your degree with Major in Computing?
below is my friend assessment with similar program 

Your Bachelor of Science in Electrical Engineering from University of Engineering and
Technology completed August 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after December 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 12/11 - 01/14 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Site Engineer (Telecom and Networks)
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: XXXXX

in that case only 2 years is deducted from him, if ACS assessed your degree with Major in Computing then 2 year will be deducted, If Minor in Computing then 4 years.


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

if you want to submit further documentation then you should go for review. if you have already submitted the required documents with no need of further documents the go for Appeal.

i suggest you to go for appeal with strong grounds you will get a good result with refund.


----------



## gabru.guy86 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Guyz,

I got my ACS assessment today and they have not accepted my current employment experience and have highlighted as "Not closely related to the nominated ANZSCO".

Shall i go for "Appeal" or "Review", so i can have it reviewed again for the possibility of getting assessed.

Please suggest "Appeal" or "Review"? which one i should go?

Thanks
Maddy


----------



## gabru.guy86 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Guyz,

I got my ACS assessment today and they have not accepted my current employment experience and have highlighted as "Not closely related to the nominated ANZSCO".

Shall i go for "Appeal" or "Review", so i can have it reviewed again for the possibility of getting assessed.

Please suggest "Appeal" or "Review"? which one i should go?

Thanks
Maddy


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

ramprasath said:


> Completed my bachelor in 2008 April and started work in November 2008.
> 
> During first assessment they deducted 4 years and gave the result as employment after December 2012 can be considered" .
> 
> Right now they deducted 5 years and gave the result as employment after November 2013 can be considered" .


I have the same problem with my new acs report.. Attaching both of my reports here, please can someone tell me what to do? I already sent them a mail regarding this issue and also added the old acs report.


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

Zanoor said:


> ramprasath said:
> 
> 
> > Completed my bachelor in 2008 April and started work in November 2008.
> ...


Got the reply in 6 days after i sent them the mail, now they cirrected the mistake.. Thank God for that.


----------

